# Webservice mit AXIS2



## JavaMann (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo Experten,

ich versuche schon seit Tagen mein POJO mit Axis1 auf Axis2 umzustellen. Ich habe auch schon ein Beispiel aus einen Buch kopiert um dies zu testen, hat alles nichts geholfen. Ich bekomme kein Webservice mit AXIS2 hin. Nun meine Frage welche voraussetzungen hat AXIS2?
Ich habe es schon mit jdk 1.4 und 1.5 getestet. Mein Applikation Server ist der JBoss 3 und testweise auch die 4er Version. 
Die Fehlermeldung die ich bekomme ist:

java.lang.NullPointerException
	at org.apache.axis2.rpc.receivers.RPCMessageReceiver.invokeBusinessLogic(RPCMessageReceiver.java:158)
	at org.apache.axis2.receivers.AbstractInOutMessageReceiver.invokeBusinessLogic(AbstractInOutMessageReceiver.java:40)
	at org.apache.axis2.receivers.AbstractMessageReceiver.receive(AbstractMessageReceiver.java:96)
	at org.apache.axis2.engine.AxisEngine.receive(AxisEngine.java:145)
	at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.util.RESTUtil.invokeAxisEngine(RESTUtil.java:125)
	at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.util.RESTUtil.processURLRequest(RESTUtil.java:119)
	at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.AxisServlet$RestRequestProcessor.processURLRequest(AxisServlet.java:799)
	at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.AxisServlet.doGet(AxisServlet.java:242)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:740)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:247)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:193)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:256)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)...


----------



## JavaMann (15. April 2008)

Problem hat sich erledigt. Jboss 3.2.3 hatte noch ein AXIS package, welches er auch noch deployet hat. Und weil nun zwei verschiedene AXIS versionen im Jboss waren kam es zu diesem Fehler.


----------

